# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  comment fixer les dimensions d'un JButton

## Zoroastre

Bonjour, j'ai l'impression que cette question est triviale, pourtant je n'arrive pas  trouver de rponse... 


j'ai 2 *JButton* dont le texte est diffrent, videmment leur largeur est donc diffrente,  comment puis-je *fixer leur largeur* pour qu'ils aient les 2 la mme largeur?

trangement la fonction "setMinimumSize()" de JComponenet (dont JButton hrite) marche pas???   ::?:  

J'ai regard dans la Javadoc de JButton, les tutoriels de Sun et dans la FAQ et j'ai rien trouv sur ce sujet


merci  l'avance de votre aide,
JP

----------


## afrikha

```

```

----------


## Zoroastre

Merci, mais a marche pas tout  fait, voici le bout de code:



```

```

Le rsultat est en fait que le JPanel elargit, mais pas les boutons

----------


## aDamas

Et en faisant :



```

```

?

----------


## kplan

Tu peux positionner le layout de ton JPanel sur null. La mthode setBounds(x, y, largeur, hauteur) t'autorises ainsi  positionner et  dimensionner de faon fixe tes composants. 


```

```

----------


## Zoroastre

OK meci les gars, mon problme est rgl

 ::):  
JP

----------


## Paulinho

Tu as oubli

----------

